# Hi there everyone,



## nick380 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi there everyone,

My name is nick 

A little bit about me:
I mainly work in the area of sound, my first job was to be a Sound Assistant, I had heaps of fun and enjoyed it alot. I have know been doing sound at my school theatre for about 2 years, working on: school plays, musicals, etc, and having a good time.

I have been recomended to this great site and student to Hughesie89 

Regards,

Nick380


----------



## Logos (Nov 23, 2007)

Not another bloody Victorian.

Welcome: Ask what you want to know, answer when you know, tell us your website please (we're nosey). Measure only in cubits and do you know why Americans have a fascination for Wombats?

But seriously you are very welcome and I'm sure that Van, Gafftaper and the other guys will drop by real soon to say hi. You can't keep them away.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 23, 2007)

ah yes, the boy whom i taught sound, does he have any hope in this world with me as his teacher


logos, victorians are cool

and nic, don't listen to gafftaper, he is more evil then you will ever know


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> ah yes, the boy whom i taught sound, does he have any hope in this world with me as his teacher


This is questionable...


Hughesie89 said:


> and nic, don't listen to gafftaper, he is more evil then you will ever know


Evil is not always a bad thing, it is often more fun.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 23, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> ah yes, the boy whom i taught sound, does he have any hope in this world with me as his teacher logos, victorians are cool and nic, don't listen to gafftaper, he is more evil then you will ever know



So Hughesie taught you how to run sound huh? Did he teach you how to make that really loud high pitched sound? I hear that's his specialty. 

Welcome to the booth Nick. I'm not evil, I'm fun!


----------



## nick380 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> ah yes, the boy whom i taught sound, does he have any hope in this world with me as his teacher
> 
> 
> logos, victorians are cool
> ...


Hi There,

Great to be part of the website,

I don't have a website,

And Hughsie you have built up quite a reputation around here, 
I will make sure I stay away from Gafftaper,

Logos, what do you have against victorians?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2007)

nah gaff is a great guy, but we have this rivalry going, it's all just fun, until avkid gets wind of it


----------



## avkid (Nov 25, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> nah gaff is a great guy, but we have this rivalry going, it's all just fun, until avkid gets wind of it


I'm all for being silly.
Many people think I'm a funny guy after they get to know me.

But like everything else, there is a time and place.
Constantly, and in unrelated threads is not either.


Welcome Nick, sorry about all the insanity.


----------



## Logos (Nov 25, 2007)

nick380 said:


> Hi There,
> Logos, what do you have against victorians?



Obvious answer number 1 : You live in Victoria.
Obvious answer number 2 : You do not barrack for the Crows.
Obvious answer number 3 : You do not live in SA.

Need I say more


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2007)

nick380 said:


> And Hughsie you have built up quite a reputation around here, I will make sure I stay away from Gafftaper,



I just want to make it clear that Hughesie started it.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 25, 2007)

yes that's true


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 25, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> yes that's true



So how am I the evil one who should be avoided? Logic would state that YOU are the evil one.


----------



## Van (Nov 25, 2007)

Boys, boys, You're both Evil.........


Welcome Aboard Nick! Have fun ask lot of questions, answer what you can.


----------

